# Do Guys Actually Smell Bad?



## Darla (Mar 5, 2010)

*Eau No! How Do You Tactfully Tell a Guy He Smells?*


Dating &amp; Love 
Dudes

Etiquette






It's been a semi-magical evening: Your date kept his mouth shut during the movie, demonstrated a working knowledge of silverware at dinner and laughed at your finely honed Lady Gaga impression. You decide to lean in for a kiss, and the unmistakable stench of B.O. immediately offends your delicate olfactory senses.
Could it be that this otherwise great guy suffers from a seeming lack of personal hygiene? And if so, what can a polite and courteous gal do about it?

For many, this would be akin to finding out Dreamboat likes to torture and kill small animals on the weekends -- "That's a deal-breaker, ladies." But if body odor is the only obstacle standing in the way of you and a fulfilling future of joint mortgages, mother-in-law trouble and weekends in Amish country, there are a few things you can do to salvage the situation.

As Marjabelle Young Stewart, author of "Commonsense Etiquette," writes, "The essence of etiquette is civility. So much of civility is thinking about the other person's feelings and perspective and acting with compassion, consideration and sensitivity." Well put.

Tread lightly when approaching this sensitive topic. Nobody wants to be told that they stink, unless they're currently attending Coachella or are trying to ward off vampires.

Sometimes a lack of hygiene can point to a bigger psychological problem, like depression. Try to approach the situation with an air of concern rather than judgment. It's up to you whether or not that's something you want to get involved with, but if it is, bring it up gently: "Chet, you seem down. And I can't help but notice that you seem a bit ripe. Is there something you'd like to talk about?" If approached with a genuine sense of caring, rather than abject disgust, boyfriend is more likely not to be offended and to reach for that Dial.

If you know him a little better, you can try using good-natured humor: "Hey buddy, how about using some real deodorant rather than that hippie rock you've been rubbing on your pits?" He should get the point and chuckle at the same time.

Of course, you should keep in mind that some people from other cultures have different standards of personal hygiene than Americans. Be sensitive, and decide for yourself whether or not it's something you can live with or want to try to change. After all, isn't a relationship with a fabulous babe like you worth the occasional rendezvous with a loofah?

If worse comes to worst, you might consider just learning to embrace the stink and pretend you're dating self-proclaimed brooding stankypants Robert Pattinson.


----------



## internetchick (Mar 5, 2010)

I thought this was going to be a poll lol. I don't think guys smell bad. I love the way my husband smells without any cologne or anything. Sometimes I smell him just because.


----------



## Chaeli (Mar 5, 2010)

I'd just tell them they stink point blank. Blunt and forth right. I've actually sent persons home from work to take a shower, shave and return.


----------



## Dalylah (Mar 5, 2010)

There is a huge difference between someone who has been working or exercising and someone who just stinks from bad hygiene. BO from bad hygiene is offensive. If it were someone I was dating I have no problem gently and kindly making a suggestion to use deodorant or shower more often. If they don't take the hint then more bluntness may be needed. If they won't make the effort or if someone has it bad enough I simply would stop dating them.


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 5, 2010)

I think there is some truth that body odor can make one attract another, even if the odor might be a bit foul.

I have found a few men attractive, by their body odor. I prefer men not to wear any cologne or aftershave - just soap, water, deodorant and a clean shirt is all I want from him.


----------

